# Help. Looking at a chamber sealer



## jkc64 (Oct 19, 2022)

I am looking to purchase a chamber sealer and would like to know if anyone here can sway me one way or the other. I am looking at the vacmaster vp210 and vp215 as well as the lem maxvac pro. I have been doing lots if reading and am leaning toward the vacmaster vp215. Any advice from members here that have any of these chambers? I have narrowed my choices for the following reasons. I currently use a weston pro-2300 but am interested in the wet sealing option of a chamber sealer.

VacMaster VP210 maintenance free
VacMaster VP215 quieter
MaxVac Pro 5 year warranty

Any opinions on these choices or is there something else I should be looking at?


----------



## Schwarzwald Metzger (Oct 19, 2022)

I have an avid armor chamber sealer and it is a work horse for me for over two years.... Plus it's made in the good ole' USA.


----------



## LoydB (Oct 20, 2022)

I ended up with the VP230, and am totally in love with it.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 20, 2022)

I believe 

 Bearcarver
 has one. He will probably chime in with his experience with.


----------



## jkc64 (Oct 20, 2022)

Schwarzwald Metzger said:


> I have an avid armor chamber sealer and it is a work horse for me for over two years.... Plus it's made in the good ole' USA.


They have one that looks interesting but it is a new model and there are no reviews anywhere that I can find. I don't think I want to spend that much money for a new untested model.


----------



## cutplug (Oct 20, 2022)

No experience with this product but good reviews, it's a LEM and Costco.


			https://www.costco.com/maxvac-pro-chamber-vacuum-sealer.product.100536866.html


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Oct 20, 2022)

I have the Lem from Costco. Couldn't justify the cost of going with any of the VPs based on the amount of use I have.  I did think the build/parts of the VP might be better than the LEM, but again the cost was deciding factor for me.


----------



## jkc64 (Oct 20, 2022)

I don't have a Costco anywhere near me and the same machine is 400.00 from Lem. I do like the larger chamber height of the VP chamber. Also doesn't hurt that I have a little 3rd quarter bonus check to cover the price.


----------



## 3montes (Oct 21, 2022)

I have the Vacmaster Duo 550 it's a chamber vac and a suction sealer for things that won't easily fit in the chamber like a long fish fillet. Had it for 7 years maybe more. No issues with it at all. I rarely find use for the suction part but it's there if I need it.


----------



## cutplug (Oct 21, 2022)

jkc64 said:


> I don't have a Costco anywhere near me and the same machine is 400.00 from Lem. I do like the larger chamber height of the VP chamber. Also doesn't hurt that I have a little 3rd quarter bonus check to cover the price.


You can order online. The same sealer at LEM is actually 1,099.99. Costco is 649.99.
 Model 1380.


----------



## river100 (Oct 25, 2022)

jkc64 said:


> I am looking to purchase a chamber sealer and would like to know if anyone here can sway me one way or the other. I am looking at the vacmaster vp210 and vp215 as well as the lem maxvac pro. I have been doing lots if reading and am leaning toward the vacmaster vp215. Any advice from members here that have any of these chambers? I have narrowed my choices for the following reasons. I currently use a weston pro-2300 but am interested in the wet sealing option of a chamber sealer.
> 
> VacMaster VP210 maintenance free
> VacMaster VP215 quieter
> ...



The one thing you don't want is a maintenance free chamber sealer. Get one with a pump that uses oil. It will last longer, might even get better vacuum.


----------



## jkc64 (Oct 25, 2022)

river100 said:


> The one thing you don't want is a maintenance free chamber sealer. Get one with a pump that uses oil. It will last longer, might even get better vacuum.


That is the conclusion I came up with. I ordered the vacmaster vp215 from Vaccum Sealers Unlimited. 

 lisa b
  actually called me Monday afternoon to verify my order, make sure I didn't need a lift gate and as it's being delivered to a business what are the delivery hours and is an appointment needed. Acts like she has done this before.


----------



## poacherjoe (Oct 25, 2022)

jkc64 said:


> That is the conclusion I came up with. I ordered the vacmaster vp215 from Vaccum Sealers Unlimited.
> 
> lisa b
> actually called me Monday afternoon to verify my order, make sure I didn't need a lift gate and as it's being delivered to a business what are the delivery hours and is an appointment needed. Acts like she has done this before.


I would make sure that you are there to see the delivery ! I had some AGM batteries shipped to me UPS and the driver rolled what was left of the boxes and batteries of his truck and let them drop 2 feet to his lift gate ! Video taped the whole thing and sent it to the Company I purchased them from. They sent 2 new batteries ! The Reason I am telling you this is that 215 is heavy and nowadays nobody wants to hurt their back and most delivery guy's are lazy. Good luck


----------



## jkc64 (Oct 25, 2022)

That is the reason I ordered from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited, they ship as freight. Amazon was about 20.00 cheaper but who knows how they would deliver it. I will be there for the delivery, I am the parts manager at an auto dealership and the shipping/receiving is part of my dept. I also have a forklift.


----------



## rexster314 (Nov 12, 2022)

I'm on my second VP320. First one was destroyed in a house fire. Lisa at vacuumsealersunlimited took good care of the ordering. Ordered on a Monday and received it by freight the following Monday, drop shipped directly from ARY


----------



## LoydB (Nov 12, 2022)

Lisa is awesome.


----------



## jkc64 (Nov 13, 2022)

I received in perfect condition. I have only used it a couple of times so far but am very impressed.


----------



## sbaker25 (Jan 3, 2023)

Old thread but FWIW, I got my new chamber sealer from JVR about a month ago and I love it.  https://jvrinc.com/jvr-vac100-vacuum-packaging-machine 

I've bought a lot of LEM equipment and been happy with them, but the form factor of the vac100 specifically was appealing to me and I based my decision on a number of YouTube comparison reviews.  JVR, from what I understand, has a long history of making industrial vacuum sealers and only more recently started making equipment for home use.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 4, 2023)

sbaker25 said:


> Old thread but FWIW, I got my new chamber sealer from JVR about a month ago and I love it.  https://jvrinc.com/jvr-vac100-vacuum-packaging-machine
> 
> I've bought a lot of LEM equipment and been happy with them, but the form factor of the vac100 specifically was appealing to me and I based my decision on a number of YouTube comparison reviews.  JVR, from what I understand, has a long history of making industrial vacuum sealers and only more recently started making equipment for home use.


I seriously looked at this model, but passed on it as I couldn't find too much info about it online. I had experience with the Vacmaster 320 as I had one previously.


----------



## lisa b (Jan 6, 2023)

Thank you for all of the kind words. :-)


----------

